# 2015 Farben Radon Bikes



## ChrisStahl (29. Juli 2014)

Turbine immer passend zur Race Face Kurbel

Black Sin
8.0 black/turbinegreen
9.0 "
10.0 black/wasp-yellow
10.0 SL "
Swoop
6.0 black/turbinegreen
7.0 black/turbineblue
7.0 650B "
9.0 black/turbinegold
Slide Carbon 650B
8.0 black/orange
9.0 petrol/orange
9.0 black/wasp-yellow
XO1 black/turbine green
10.0 black yellow
Slide Alu 150 650B
8.0 black/white/wasp-yellow
8.0 white/black/wasp-yellow
9.0 black/turbinegold
9.0 Green monster
9.0 HD black/wasp-yellow
10.0 black/turbine-green


----------



## divzeploe (29. Juli 2014)

da bin ich ja mal auf das Alu 150 8.0 in Black/white/wasp-yellow gespannt. Das könnte dann evtl. meins werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (30. Juli 2014)

Wann ist es denn so weit ?


----------



## ed881 (6. August 2014)

In welchen Farben wird es das ZR Team 29 5.0 geben?


----------

